# sustanon 300, tren, masteron cycle



## shadybradyd (Jul 22, 2011)

ran the sus for 10 weeks months ago. adding the tren and masteron now. how many mL of each and how often should i run the 3. also should i mix the tren and mas? just lookin for some input..


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jul 22, 2011)

Test/Mast/Tren make for a good combo, But I would opt out of using sust, and throw Test Prop instead 

100mg/eod Test P
100mg/eod Mast P
75mg/eod Tren A


----------



## shadybradyd (Jul 22, 2011)

what is that in mL


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jul 22, 2011)

shadybradyd said:


> what is that in mL




1ml Test Prop
1ml Mast P
.75ml Tren A

How many cycles have you ran in the past? What are your plans for pct? What are your stats?


----------



## shadybradyd (Jul 22, 2011)

2. first was a test prop. second was sus 300. this will b my third. 26 years old 6 ft. 171 lbs 6% bf. lift everyday but sundays. trying to get the ultimate hard lean body. ive got nolva for my pct. im still a noob tho


----------



## BigBird (Jul 22, 2011)

OldSchoolLifter has the right idea but at 6' tall you're only 171lbs??  Better start eating more calories and getting between 250-300 grams protein daily.


----------



## shadybradyd (Jul 22, 2011)

tryin fellas. hardgainer from hell


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 22, 2011)

BigBird said:


> OldSchoolLifter has the right idea but at 6' tall you're only 171lbs??  Better start eating more calories and getting between 250-300 grams protein daily.



This^^ no such thing as a hardgainer. Stupidest name ever. Pussy eater more like it. Gear isnt tge answer steak and potatoes is.


----------

